
Ask HN: How are car “Computers” programmed? - KnowNothings
They seem like a mystery to me. What are they programmed with? What language is used?
======
dekhn
They're microcontrollers, almost certainly written in C, which is compiled to
a firmware binary and installed on the chip's flash storage.

